
In 1919, a 40-foot molasses wave slammed into city’s North End, killing 21 - bcaulfield
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/boston-molasses-flood-100-year-anniversary
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
A trolley tour guide from the area told me that the locals call it "The Great
Molassacre."

